# training + humor



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!!!! IT HAD TO HAVE BEEN A POODLE FOR SURE!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's Buck! Aargh!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Every*single*day* at my house. 

And now, the new thing - since I've been doing Barn Hunts with them, 

*Poodle* Mom, you like me to catch rodents, right?

*Me* Yes

*Poodle * There's a mouse in that cage

*Me* No, leave MY mice alone

*Poodle * But, it's like a little bitty rat

*Me* No, he's in a cage, leave him alone

*Poodle* What if I just stand in front of the cage and bark?

*Me* No, you'll scare them

*Poodle* Ok, I'll just stand on my back legs and stretch reeeeeeaaaaally high and punch the cage with my paw/hand

*Me* No, you'll scare them

*Poodle* But, I'm supposed to tell you where they are

*Me* I know where they are. I put them there!! (mutters to self: and now time to find a new, safer place to stash mice *sigh)

*Poodle* But, Mooooom!!

*Poodle* Mom, there's a bird over there

*Me* Oh gawd! That's MY parrot, she is NOT a chicken, nor is she dinner!! And you're not allowed to chase the chickens, either. 

(sometimes wonder WHY I have dogs.....)


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, and then there's Sully, the collie. I was talking to my trainer at one point and she was saying something about the dogs needing to climb the straw bales (barn hunt). I've been working with him to try to get him to indicate rats and climb. 

Sully has no interest in telling me where there may be a rat, but I came home one day to catch him on top of the kitchen table. Best part, there are cases of flooring stacked on the table. He wasn't just on the table, he was standing on top of the stack of boxed flooring. 

I snapped a picture and texted it to my trainer and asked her if she thought he could climb well enough to start training. I took him that night, he climbed to the top of the stack and posed for pictures. He looked stunning, just didn't bother with the rats at all. 

I guess some of us are just meant to look pretty after all.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah, same conversation here too! Usually justified by "But the cats were squabbling, and you said they're not allowed to squabble!" ("That doesn't mean you dogs can tell them off!"), or "But Tilly _wants_ to play!".

Sophy is getting very good at finding, though - the other night we had the first real snow fall of the winter and I realised Tilly-cat had not been seen for hours. I put on Sophy's flashing collar and took her out, asking her to Find Tilly - she made a bee line for a shared shed, and when I followed her I could hear Tilly crying inside. Sophy waited for me to open the door, and carefully escorted Tilly home - job done in less than two minutes! I would have been out for ages, checking all the garages and in completely the wrong area to find her.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol!

My cats find the best antidote to that is to just look at Rookie and then roll their eyes if they could. He just doesn't scare them!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

One time our Rottweiler accidentally knocked over the four foot tall rat cage with his wiggling butt. He was so mortified by his forbidden behavior that he immediately ran out of the room and into his own crate! The Rotty, Airedale and Poodles all "got" the rats inside belong to Mom and the rats outside are fair game rule. The Jack Russell could not be trusted.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One does need a sense of humor in such situations doesn't one?

Scene: 2 people eating dinner

Peeves: Give me something from your plate dad.

Dad: No Peeves sorry.

Peeves: I really want something from your plate while climbing up on dad's knee.

Lily: Peeves get off dad (bark, bark)

Peeves: On dad's knee but really I want something from your plate.

Lily: grabbing Peeves by the scruff of the neck, I told you to get off dad's knee.

Javvy: What was all that about?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> One does need a sense of humor in such situations doesn't one?
> 
> Scene: 2 people eating dinner
> 
> ...



Really, Lily scruffs Peeves? She is one awesome bitch!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Really, Lily scruffs Peeves? She is one awesome bitch!



She sure does! I should add that when she scruffs him she pulls him off and simultaneously we both tell her Lily, LEAVE IT. Now you know why I couldn't get another girl.


----------

